# MAC in Philippines other than Manila



## LaChinita (Aug 29, 2007)

My mom is visiting the Philippines next week, but she's not going to Manila and I really wanted to see if she can get me some makeup (cheaper there!!).  She's going to Baguio City, which is about 6 hours away from Manila.  They do have an SM mall there, but not sure if they have a store that carries MAC.

Anyone know of a place in Baguio that sells MAC?  I know there's tons of places in Manila, but my mom wouldn't have enough time to go the 6 hours just to get makeup!!!  Help!  

TIA!!


----------



## flo (Aug 30, 2007)

I've actually heard that MAC is MORE expensive in the Philippines.


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nope sorry the only MAC store in the Philippines are in Manila--Makati, Ortigas and Manila.  No place else.  And MAC is way more expensive there believe me!


----------



## LaChinita (Aug 30, 2007)

Didn't know that MAC is more expensive there!!  I figured with the value of the peso and everything, that you can save.  Ah well.

I wanted to get some postcards though.  I heard that they only have them in Asia now because people are selling them here when they're supposed to be free.


----------



## starr (Aug 31, 2007)

Unfortunately, i rarely see postcards here in Manila.. and also, MAC is definitely more expensive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MSF costs around $35 US..


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 2, 2007)

No postcards there either??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess places like Hong Kong now only right?


----------



## starr (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I did see some postcards but the last that I saw were from Viva Glam 6. None from the new collections


----------

